# i want to start cutting...i have no idea how to start though. plz help



## BiggNStronger (Jul 5, 2006)

ok i have been bulking for awhile and i weigh 170-175lbs at 5'6"...and i have been eating 3000-3500cals for the past 2weeks and next week i'm gonna up it to 3500-4000cals. and when i hit my goal of 180lbs i wanna start cutting(so it may be awhile till i start cutting) but when i get there i wanna know how i should start cutting. and what foods not to eat and what foods i can eat. (chicken,tuna,meat,turkry,etc.) and howmany cals i should drop or whatever..so any answers i will really appreciate it much


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 5, 2006)

or should i just clean Bulk and add some cardio 3x's a week and just see how it goes?


----------



## nsimmons (Jul 5, 2006)

didnt you just start your bulk?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 5, 2006)

Read the stickies with regards to foods.

Drop your cals 10% and evaluate progress. If you lose 1-2 pounds keep it at that level.  If you don't drop another 10% until you begin to lose weight.  Evaluate on a bi-weekly schedule.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 10, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Read the stickies with regards to foods.
> 
> Drop your cals 10% and evaluate progress. If you lose 1-2 pounds keep it at that level.  If you don't drop another 10% until you begin to lose weight.  Evaluate on a bi-weekly schedule.


what he said.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 10, 2006)

nvm ...thanks for the advice for when i start. i am going to keep bulking. and i'm gonna do some cardio


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2006)

Not one good reason to bulk ( get fat)...you can grow on a clean diet and look good year round.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Not one good reason to bulk ( get fat)...you can grow on a clean diet and look good year round.


true


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 10, 2006)

I need to bulk too because these supplements just aint kutting it for me....


----------



## kenwood (Jul 10, 2006)

dude whats up w/your sig.? lol ....your not seriously on all that stuff are you? lol


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes I am but not all at the same time, I dont use a few of those everyday give or take whichever they are but I do use MOST of em everyday not all of them.... why?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2006)

I've tried bulking. it only made me a fat bastard. So, my question is, whats the obsession with it? I mean, I realize what the underlying motive is but if you eat clean, include all the necessary components in your diet, train right (take your vitamins and say yer prayers hulksters!!) Arent you going to get the same results, albeit a bit longer?


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 11, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I've tried bulking. it only made me a fat bastard. So, my question is, whats the obsession with it? I mean, I realize what the underlying motive is but if you eat clean, include all the necessary components in your diet, train right (take your vitamins and say yer prayers hulksters!!) Arent you going to get the same results, albeit a bit longer?




i think oyou answered your own question, in your last sentence.
a bunch of small edged adds up to a leap.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Jul 11, 2006)

> I dont use a few of those everyday give or take whichever they are but I do use MOST of em everyday not all of them.... why?



Because the thing which will make you grow properly is not a combination of a TON of supplements but FOOD

FOOD= NATURAL STEROIDS


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 11, 2006)

who said anything about supps? I'm enforcing exactly what you said-food works!!!! All I am asking is; why bulk?


----------

